# Ndudi Ebi..



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Yesterday, Ebi walked off the court with 20 second left in a game at the Howard Pulley Pro Am Basketball League. As he left he took off his jersey and was "jawing" off to a teammate. All of this reported by St. Paul Pioneer Press.

Wow a little Randy Moss and Sprewell rubbing off onto the young Ebi?*

Well I wanted to get you thoughts on that plus I just wanted to get everyones overall thoughts on Ebi. I will be putting up a scouting report I did on Ebi at the summer league games last summer. The guy is supposed to be a backup next year and with that attitude it won't help. It is good to know he is actually playing ball right now. One thing, I couldn't find any stats from the games.

My scotuing report of Ebi (from last summer):
*Ndudi Ebi #44*
_Minnesota  Timberwolves_








*Position:* Forward 
*Height:*6-9 
*Weight:* 200 lbs 
*Birthdate:* 6/18/84 
*High School:* Westbury Christian (TX)'03 
*Draft:* 2003 1st Round (26th Overall) 

*Pros:*Ebi is a good athlete. He has good leaping ability. Ebi is also a good defender as long as he is defending small forwards. He is a good shot blocker also. He has good timing and keeps the ball in play when he blocks a shot. He is also pretty good at playing the passing lanes. With that, he is has above average ball handling skills for his size. He pushes the ball well on the break, making good decisions to either pass or take it himself. He has a smooth mid-range jumper and can hit the shot too. As time goes on, this will be a good part of it game. Ebi has some good post moves. Key word is some though. He will be able to learn more as time goes on. He is an above average offensive and defensive rebounder. Has a lot of potential.

*Cons:* Ebi is still very raw offensively. He is also still very skinny and weak. He often gets pushed around by shooting guards even if getting pushed around by small forwards wasn't enough. He has trouble with his perimeter defense and guarding faster forwards. He is also foul prone. He commits to every little fake, even simple ball fakes. He doesn't have a quick first step, he struggles with the fact that most other forwards are faster than him. He is also a terrible free throw shooter. He still needs to add a lot of muscle. He is an all-around type of player but really is not great at anything yet.

*Potentially:* Smaller, skinnier Antwan Jamison
*Possibly:*Smaller version Jonathon Bender

*Date Written:* 7/9/04


Well Starting discussion here about Ebi....


----------



## drza44 (Aug 12, 2004)

Ebi is an enigma, simply because of his lack of playing time. So my analysis is as much wishful thinking as it is based on a true guage of his play. 

I think the Wolves must have confidence that he is actually going to play some minutes this season. Maybe not as a primary contributor, but considering he is currently one of only two SFs on the roster and the Wolves didn't pick Granger or Graham they must expect to play him at least 10-15 minutes as a backup.

In the short-term, I think that most would be happy to see him develop into a Tayshaun Prince kind of player. He's 6'9, long, and known for defensive intensity and hustle. With this being his third year, he needs to finally show that he is developing some strength. If he becomes strong enough to not get overpowered, his height and length would make up for his slightly slower foot speed (the same Way it makes up for Prince's). Another comparison is that he could become a taller Trenton Hassell, capable of defending the SFs in the league that are too big for Trenton and have started taking him to the post (i.e. Marion, Artest, and towards the end of last season Carmelo).

I think that, best case, Ebi and McCants could really complement each other well a few seasons down the road. One is a slightly short but stocky shooting guard with explosive offensive capabilities, while the other is a tall and rangy small forward whose focus looks to be hustle and defense.


----------



## timberwolvefan (Jun 19, 2005)

hopefully ebi's new attitude won't rub off on McCants


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, it's time for him to start showing something this year. Ebi's situation reminds me a lot of Darko's situation (except where the two guys were picked of course), because people talk them up a lot but they haven't gotten a chance to play enough minutes to be able to tell anything from it. 


Minny's franchise can get turned around in the right direction again if Ebi takes a huge step forward this year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ebi is already 21? Damn, he better start showing something this year. No excuse. He'll be 22, this time next year with nothing to show for his career.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well Casey said in the paper that his main project this summer will be Ebi. He is going to push him hard during the summer league. Ebi should be hitting the weight room too. I think Casey could make Ebi a pretty good player.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I want to see this attitude from Ebi. He's been quiet and unheard of since drafted. At least we know he's got a spark to him and he's ready to play. If last season's last couple games were any hint as to what he could be I'll be greatful. Either way, it's "Go Time" for Ebi. His future is riding on this season and he needs to show some sense of aggression/assertiveness/passion for the game. Then he'll be in the rotation.


----------



## drza44 (Aug 12, 2004)

I hope so. Because I agree that he is one of the keys to our team. If he and McCants both pan out and we can re-sign Griffin then it'll be like we never missed all of those first round picks. Hassel could be our "first rounder" from '03, Griffin from '04, then Ebi and McCants for '05. They'd be counted on to provide the youth and athleticism that we missed out on in those drafts.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I mean the last two games last year, you can't really judge his emotion on those last two games. He had a lot of "jitters". Otherwise he still showed some emotion in those games, especially after that rebound dunk he did against San Antonio on the last game. I was there! lol.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I think it was a good thing. The young kid shows absolutely nothing. I dont care if it was a teammate at least you heard from him. LOL


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well the paper said Ebi is having a very dissapointing Howard Pulley Summer League against a lot of the Minnesota college players. One that is owning over there is, well my favorite gopher, Vincent Grier!

Dissapointing for Ebi though.... He is getting pushed around by Gophers... And he is being a poor sport about it. Starting to have second thoughts about Ebi. Well me I am going to try to go to a couple games.... See this stuff for myself... Once I figure out what team he is playing for.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm really looking forward to seeing Ebi in summer league this year, because that will be telling if he will find any time in the rotation this year.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah I agree. This summer will make it or break it for him.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Walking out on his team like that won't help him get playing time...
And if he DOES play but keep that attitude, he'll be Darius Miles II


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well his atitude is not THAT bad. This is Howard Pulley basketball man. It doesn't even get highlights on the local news... But I don't understand how such a low profiled player could get under his skin like that.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Well his atitude is not THAT bad. This is Howard Pulley basketball man. It doesn't even get highlights on the local news... But I don't understand how such a low profiled player could get under his skin like that.


Exactly. If a scrub can irk him, then the whole NBA can.
Attitude is built from the smallest things... how we act to small things is how we act to everything. (Yes, you can quote me on this :biggrin: )

Don't get me wrong- I like Ebi, and I think he'll be good someday. He just needs to stay away from developing attitude problems.. he's got all the talent in the world, and the only one that can bring him down is himself.






Holy crap that was cheesy


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

:laugh: 


But seriously it is true.


----------

